# DASHPOD WARNING SYMBOLS



## John-H

Just thought this may be of use for people identifying dash symbols 








Click to enlarge.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Even better you can get the TT hand book from the dealers for about Â£5


----------



## A3DFU

Looks like a break light failure then ,,,,,


----------



## SmoknJT

Hey guys!

I recently had my fuel pump changed. It had a full tank of gas and had to be drained of about 5 or 6 gallons of gas to put the new one in. As a result, the MPG electronic readout has changed to 9MPG verses the normal 26MPG readout. I thought it may have reset when I filled up with fuel but it did not. Is there a reset for this issue and how can I result this problem?

Thx

SmoknJT


----------



## Hoggy

SmoknJT said:


> Hey guys!
> I recently had my fuel pump changed. It had a full tank of gas and had to be drained of about 5 or 6 gallons of gas to put the new one in. As a result, the MPG electronic readout has changed to 9MPG verses the normal 26MPG readout. I thought it may have reset when I filled up with fuel but it did not. Is there a reset for this issue and how can I result this problem?
> Thx SmoknJT


Hi, reset button under end of right hand stalk, but it will recalculate as you drive.
Hoggy.


----------



## RockStrongo

On the chart there's a button marked number 9 - the explanation ends at 8.
What's 9 for?


----------



## Hoggy

RockStrongo said:


> On the chart there's a button marked number 9 - the explanation ends at 8.
> What's 9 for?


Hi, From manual.
Adjuster button for clock & date. Test button.
I would have to scan page 63 to give all of it's uses.
Hoggy.


----------



## m3chanic

So I'm getting that annoying oil can with 'sensor'next to it. I've read though the boards and it's a bit unclear. I've changed the oil pressure sensor to no avail. Will this light come on due to both the oil pressure sensor and oil level sensor?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, It's caused by oil level sensor, bottom of sump. Been through any deep water recently?
Hoggy.


----------



## m3chanic

Thanks for the reply, I'll replace the oil level sensor next. I haven't been through any deep water that I recall. A bit of snow though.


----------



## COLLIE

This is helpfull I don't have the original manual so I bought the Haynes book as I've noticed a few rattles coming from the exhaust etc and I have no clue what I'm doing 😎🤣 keep getting the check oil level beeping but it's all topped up and no signs of a leak little bit frustrating also just noticed a dent in the passenger door and bottom bit of trim like someone has slid sideways into a pole or something


----------

